# Clutch Removal John Deere S1400 Trimmer



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi guys,
Need to know the correct procedure for removing the clutch assembly from a John Deere S1400 trimmer. I need to remove the starter cover to obtain clearance to drill out and extract a broken muffler mounting bolt. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Below is a link to a photo of the engine. Thanks!


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Inside the clutch drum (where the drive shaft goes) there is a little torx screw that holds the drum on to the crankshaft.Take this screw out,and the clutch will slide off.I think that it's a T-20.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

If its not a T-20 its the one smaller. (had the same problem today) As for the clutch. there will be an arrow on it showing the direction it can be removed. Put a drop of penetrant oil on it to remove easier. Also to remove the clutch, remove the spark plug and let the piston go to BDC. Insert a piece of rope or twine to stop the piston from reaching TDC when you pull on the pull starter. This will keep the clutch or flywheel from spinning. when removing the clutch, (I ues a pair of channel locks with teeth protectors to keep form scoring the metal) turn in the direction of the arrow. and it will spin off. If you keep turning and nothing is happening, you might not of used enought rope in the cylinder. It should have some resistance. (I just had to do all this today  )


BTW: your pic wont work without signing up to that site


----------



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

repair_guy, peppy
Thanks so much for your help!  I'll let you guys know how I made out.


----------

